# Sticky  Great Knot site



## DaleM

Here's a good site for knots from one of our members. I'll make it a sticky for all to use. 

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## ezbite

now i see why my attempt at the surgeons knot never held.. its in the wraps..in the wraps..thanks dale.


----------



## Samjw08

Nice site very helpful i can see some of my knots needed help too lol Thanks


----------



## neocats1

Thanks, good information.


----------



## y-town

Anybody ever use the knot tying tools or have any recomendations on them, was thinking of buying one for when it is very cold out. Here is one but there are several others if you do a google search.

http://www.knottying.com/Knot+Tying+Tools/The+Fishermans+Knot+Tying+Tool


----------



## knightwinder

That is the best knot site I have seen yet! thanks dale.


----------



## Bluefinn

Cool website.Anybody use them little wire things called no-knots.I still have some on my trolling rods with fireline.They hold up pretty good.


----------



## knightwinder

My problem is with selecting the right knot in the best situation. I'm trying to get my round lead-head curly tail/grub style Jigs to stay horizontal for a vertical presentation. Is a palomar knot, trilene, or Uni-knot best here? I may be wrong on these guesses all together. I just want to be right when its spring crappie time.


----------



## esquired

I love that site - I have a few know tying books as well (never know when I need to brush up on an seldom used knot)

What is your "go-to" knot?

For me - uni-knot.


----------



## JIG

I like the double loop. To many times the uni will break and leave you with the upper part of the knot.


----------



## madcrappiekids

very cool....thanks!


----------



## bassattacker

awsome site and very informative!


I use a combination of the trilene knot and the improved clinch, basicly i do the trilene then take it a step further and use the last technic of (sliding the line through the loop) the improved clinch, kinda like an added insurance, since using this type of knot with my own twist i have minimized my lost lures by a great percentage.


----------



## Columbusslim31

I just compiled a list of YouTube clips that illustrate and explain several different knots. 

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=2F941F2F7D48E55E


----------



## 2nd mate

This is my first post, although I was turned onto this sight this past summer and have looked at it almost every day. That was a great, easy to follow layout of how to tie proper knots. I have often wondered how to do different knots to keep the line from "cutting itself" as my dad would say. Thanks!


----------



## freyedknot

i use the trilene mostly, the palomar is great too but eats up line fast.i need a knot for tieing up to a post at the docks????when there are no cleats?


----------



## Blue Pike

http://www.animatedknots.com/roundt...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## jigger69

is the best knot for walking baits the uni-knot


----------



## JignPig Guide

freyedknot said:


> i use the trilene mostly, the palomar is great too but eats up line fast.i need a knot for tieing up to a post at the docks????when there are no cleats?


The bowline is best for your tying up at the dock question. If you google it, I'm sure you'll learn how to use it pretty quick.
JignPig out...


----------



## loganlure

Thanks for the great link! I better get to practicing!


----------



## Craw

nice site thanks!!!


----------



## swordfish

Has anybody tried fireline crystal in 6lb test ? I'd like to know how it worked for you . thanks.


----------



## BaconStrip

Good site thanks.


----------



## Lewzer

Here's another:

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Swordfish ..I am a great believer in Fireline..I have 14 rods in my rod rack and only two are setting in there with mono on them all the others have Fireline of one color or another..Most of my ice rods are filled with fireline from 2 to 6 lb crystal...Some swear by it and others swear at it......JIM....CL....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Mike I like your knot web site...Where did all these knots come from...Thank's.........P.S. Don't forget I still have your Perch Counter over here.......JIM....CL....


----------



## 10fish

If you fish weeds , learn the canoemans knot. Just as strong as a Polmar knot , but the tag end faces the rear of the lure and won't get hung up.

We learned it from a guide in Ontraio last year and it works very well.


----------



## drjkl1

I have searched around trying to find a knot I learned years ago working as a deckhand on so cal party boats when I was a teenager (okay that was nearly 30 years ago). At least this is the way I remembered it and have used it. Maybe I am making a mistake?

It seems I am making a hybrid of a trilene and an improved clinch knot. Basically I tie a trilene knot, but run the tag back through like an improved clinch knot. I use it when I am fishing bigger lures or on terminal tackle for pike and striped bass. I have never had the knot break, but now after searching different knot animations, me thinks I am doing it wrong?? Or I haven't found the knot animation of what I am doing.

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Swayne

...you just need to make sure you moisten it with fluorocarbons.


----------



## Gregory99

Grogs index is great but "Video Fishing Knots" has the most comprehensive list of tutorials for fishing knots. They teach with easy to follow video tutorials. Step by step instructions are great but I would not have learned the Bimini twist without the video instructions from this site.

I tried to make a link to the site but I need a few more posts since I am new...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

drjkl1 said:


> I have searched around trying to find a knot I learned years ago working as a deckhand on so cal party boats when I was a teenager (okay that was nearly 30 years ago). At least this is the way I remembered it and have used it. Maybe I am making a mistake?
> 
> It seems I am making a hybrid of a trilene and an improved clinch knot. Basically I tie a trilene knot, but run the tag back through like an improved clinch knot. I use it when I am fishing bigger lures or on terminal tackle for pike and striped bass. I have never had the knot break, but now after searching different knot animations, me thinks I am doing it wrong?? Or I haven't found the knot animation of what I am doing.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions?


I'd say in your case "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!" heh


----------



## POA4LIFE

what a great site


----------



## capt dave

try animated knots


----------



## SolarFall

wow so cool i actually learned something new lol


----------



## Photog

Surprised they don't have the San Diego Jam knot: http://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html
It's a hangman's noose for your lure and I have seen a couple sites say it is as strong or stronger than the Palomar.


----------



## jarhead1

I love my nail knot tying tool. It is a tie fast. It is compact, durable, inexpensive, and very effective. In case you are wondering it makes line to line connections via the leader knot and lure connections with a gryp knot. The blood knot is stronger but the leader one is nice when the surgeons is too bulky and it is dark and cold out. 

http://video.fishingclub.com/

One cool site to look at is Knot Wars. They even have an animated video app that can go on your smartphone. The sites listed before are also helpful. I like that all the knots are together in one place.


----------



## Silent Mike

i use the polamar knot for all my fishing needs...would it be wise to use the rapala knot for lures and the polamar for hooks?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

http://youtu.be/YO2OVSospbo
San Diego Jam Knot. I use this all the time for all sorts of stuff. Highly recommended.


http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots

One thing you can&#8217;t buy is a good knot. You have to tie it on your own. And while no single knot satisfies every angling situation, mastering a set of the best, one in each of four major categories (terminal knots, line-to-line splices, light-to-heavy line splices, and terminal loop knots), will reduce break-offs and have you fishing more and retying line less. These four knots are the strongest in each category (see "additional info" below for details on how we tested them). 

The Strongest Terminal Knot (for tying on a lure or fly)

The Winner: Six-turn San Diego jam: 94%

Also tested:
Palomar knot: 91% 
Five-turn double clinch (or Trilene knot): 87%
Five-turn improved clinch: 86%

The Skinny: Because the San Diego jam uses wraps around both the tag end and standing line, the knot has a better cushion and is stronger than clinch knots, which wrap only one strand. The improved clinch owes its popularity to its old age: It was one of the first knots that worked well with monofilament line, a WWII-era invention. Knots have since advanced -- time to learn the San Diego. (Tied to a size 3 Berkley Cross-Lok snap in tests.)

Directions:
1. Thread the line through the hook eye and double it back 10 inches. 
2. Wrap the tag end over itself and the standing line six times, moving toward the hook. 
3. Pass the tag end through the first open loop at the hook eye. 
4. Thread the tag end through the open loop at the top of the knot. 
5. Lubricate and tighten by pulling the tag end and standing line, making sure the coils stay in a spiral and don&#8217;t overlap.
Photo by Pete Sucheski


----------



## wapak angler

Palomar has never failed me (when tying it properly)... was tying it wrong for a while


----------



## Snyd

Very cool - thanks guys for posting!


----------



## ShoreFshrman

Funny, when I was getting back into fishing this year and had trouble remembering all the fishing knot I used to tie, that's the site I found too.
Good stuff on there


----------



## matticito

Some may have seen my post about salmon fishing in manistee this weekend. I posted it probably 3 weeks ago to a month ago. Anyways I have 30 lb braid I'm not sure what brand as i'm writing from work. I was just wondering what knot I should use to tie the line to the snaps. I know I shouldn't tie direct to the spoon as the spoon will cut the line. I posted my question here as this is the knots post. Hopefully with your suggestions I can have a night of trying the knot. 

Normally I use mono and the improved clinch but i'm usually fishing whatever bites at pymi or off e 55 in cleveland. 

Again, all help is greatly appreciated. Braid is something new to me. I've only used it perch fishing when my dad wants to go out and he's got it about 60ft tied to whatever mono is spooled on a reel.


----------



## Bassturbaiter

Thanks alot man! I definitely added this one to my bookmarks


----------



## dcool

Bassturbaiter said:


> Thanks alot man! I definitely added this one to my bookmarks


Another great site is netknots.com. Check it out


----------



## JamesF

a knot, that I found, is better than the palomar knot is, the p knot. much easier than the palomar,no overhand,through the loop, over the hook, well yes on over the hook kind of. Very simple and strong. Look it up on you tube.


----------



## Fish Ohio

https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/pitzen-knot
This is my go to knot. Easy, fast, retains 95 % strength and can tie it in the dark. Just hold the loop and swing the lure around the line to make the wraps then put the tag thru the loop. For braid I just go thru the eye of the bait twice before making the wraps. I've caught 20 lb striper on this knot.


----------



## dcool

I use the fish n fool knot for braid. It is the same as the uni knot except you go through the eye twice. Very strong knot for braid. Never failed me yet.


----------

